# Eye Candy!!..



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Here’s a little eye candy for you Archers to keep your fire lit!
I shot this bull in 2010 on a Wasatch Archery tag. I had my little brother with me and it took us 13 days of hunting to get onto a decent bull.
10 years and 1 day later (Sept, 2020) I was able to shoot an elk in Arizona with my same brother as he called it in for me. I used the cape off my AZ bull, for the Mount. 
This bull scored 338” green and I scored him again before I took it into get mounted and it taped at 328” so it lost 10” over 10 years. Seems normal.

At the time, I was living on my own and didn’t have extra money for a shoulder mount but, now I am finally getting around to it. I’ve got another bull I killed again in AZ back in 2004 I’d also like to get mounted. If I can take a bull up in the Uintahs this year I’m gonna harvest the cape. If it’s any good.

The guys at Monarch Mountain did the work on this Elk and it looks Amazing!


----------



## MuzzyElkHunter (Jun 16, 2021)

Awesome bull. Congratulations!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

MuzzyElkHunter said:


> Awesome bull. Congratulations!


Thanks, not bad for Archery! Especially on the Wasatch!! Believe me, there were bigger ones that year but it was hot I remember, like 90° and the week before the opener they stopped hitting the water holes like they normally were… Freaking hunting!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That's a great story and a great mount. The only elk mount at my house is on the exact same form and also from the Wasatch unit. I also admire that you are using capes that have meaning. In my opinion, a cape can have as much sentimental value as a set of antlers. -------SS


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> That's a great story and a great mount. The only elk mount at my house is on the exact same form and also from the Wasatch unit. I also admire that you are using capes that have meaning. In my opinion, a cape can have as much sentimental value as a set of antlers. -------SS


Absolutely, and thank you!! I never really thought about using any of my other capes from over the years but, if I was going to go back in time like I did with this one, I would personally want to be the one to shoot the elk that was providing the Cape. 
I’ve got another one I’d like to do if I can get a good cape one day…


----------



## KSR (May 2, 2021)

Monarch Mountain has a bull I took in NM last fall. Hope he turns out as good as yours. He sure is pretty.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great looking mount!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice looking Bull!


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Looks great! What an awesome addition to your home


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

prumpf said:


> Looks great! What an awesome addition to your home


Thanks! It looks good sitting over the stair key… I have a bear rug coming back in a couple weeks and a pair of duck coming back. I need to frame in my basement because I’ve got mounts laying on the ground… But, now it’s hunting season so I might as well wait till spring.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Looks good


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

MooseMeat said:


> Looks good


Thanks dude!!


----------

